# Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?



## Oslo81 (25. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich baue mir gerade ein kleines Angelboot. Ein altes Mopres, bei dem das Verdeck bereits abgeschnitten worden ist. Jetzt versuche ich es gerade aufzubauen. Ich möchte damit in versch. Altarmen (ruhiges Gewässer) angeln. 
Jetzt stellt sich mit die Frage ob die Bordwand zu niedrig ist und ich sie irgendwie aufbauen muss. Wenn ja hat einer eine Idee, wie ich dies anstellen könnte und aus welchem Material. 
Oder reicht mir bei einem Boot mit 4,00 x 1,40 m, die ca. 50 cm Höhe (Gesamthöhe)?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

Kenn das Boot nicht, aber Tiefgang dürfte bei Trimaranrumpf auch nicht so groß sein, kommt dann drauf, was Du alles reinladen willst. 

Nach erster Schätzung und für genannte Gewässer und OHNE JEDE GEWÄHR  würd ich eher zuerst mal von ausreichend ausgehen.

Erst mal testen, wie es im Wasser liegt, auch bei Beladung würd ich aber auch vorschlagen


----------



## Taxidermist (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

Ich würde sagen, solange du aufm Altarm bleibst kann die Höhe bleiben, so wurde das Boot ja auch konzipiert.
Aber durch das herausgenommene Deck könnte es an Stabilität verloren haben?
Da könnte eine mit dem Rumpf verbundene Plattform im Bug und eine Heckbank Abhilfe schaffen und ist natürlich auch für eine Stuhlaufnahme geeignet.
Obwohl, wenn du in das Teil einen durchgehenden Boden einbaust, wird es wohl auch stabil genug!

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erst mal testen, wie es im Wasser liegt, auch bei Beladung würd ich aber auch vorschlagen



Nein nicht Nass machen, sonst musst du vor dem Laminieren erst wieder trocknen!
So kannst du tagsüber noch bei den gegenwärtigen Temperaturen Arbeiten.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

stimmt, auch was dran mit nicht nass machen wg. arbeiten, je nachdem, was Du machen willst.. 

Immer gut, wenn einer aufpasst!!!


----------



## Daniel1983 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

Gehe davon aus, dass du in der Pfalz in den Altarmen rumschippern willst, da langt die Boardwandhöhe lässig..... sollst damit natürlich nicht raus auf den Strom. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Oslo81 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

Das ging ja rasend schnell. Vielen Dank erst einmal für die Antworten.
Ich werden jetzt als nächstes die Außenseite grundieren und Lackieren, danach kommt das Boot zum weiteren Ausbau auf den Trailer. 
Den Ausbau möchte ich mit Aluprofielen machen, auf diese dann Riffelbleche als Plattform kommen ( hab ich noch bei mir rumliegen).
Ich denke das gibt die nötige Stabilität und leicht soll es auch werden. Das Alugerüst will ich mit Sikaflex hineinkleben, wobei es eigentlich nur haften soll, da die Konstruktion an sich ja schon relativ starr wird. Was haltet Ihr davon?
Auf den Bildern sieht man noch oben an der Reling die Reste des Verdecks, würdet Ihr diese voll abschneiden oder als Kante umlaminieren?

Gruß

Oslo


----------



## Taxidermist (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

Ich würde den Rand stehen lassen und wenn du noch Ruderhalter anbringen musst, sowieso laminieren, b.z.w abrunden!
Denk an eine (oder drei?) Wartungsöffnung im Boden, damit du zumindest Wasser wieder raus bekommst.

Soll gerudert werden, oder E-Motor?

Jürgen


----------



## Oslo81 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

Ich werde vom Bug aus die Plattform ca. 2,00 m lang machen, darunter wird kein Boden eingezogen. Somit hab ich wenigstens ein bisschen Stauraum.
Dann soll eine Bodenplatte mit ca 1,60 m folgen, die an den Staukasten im Heck anschließt. Dieser hat ebenfalls keinen Boden ( oder zumindest einen zum heraus nehmen). Einen Lenzstopfen möchte ich auch noch einbauen, hierzu muss ich allerdings im Heck noch einen "Trichter" hinlaminieren, damit das Wasser aus den äußeren Kielen beim Slippen in den Mittelkiel fließen kann. 

Würdest Du den Rand oben mit Schaum, Holz oder ähnlichem auffüllen um die Kante besser Laminieren zu können?

Gruß 

Oslo


----------



## Oslo81 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

Momentan habe ich einen E Motor
Rhino vx 55

Später darf aber auch ruhig ein kleiner Benziner ran.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*



Oslo81 schrieb:


> Ich werde vom Bug aus die Plattform ca. 2,00 m lang machen, darunter wird kein Boden eingezogen. Somit hab ich wenigstens ein bisschen Stauraum.
> Dann soll eine Bodenplatte mit ca 1,60 m folgen, die an den Staukasten im Heck anschließt. Dieser hat ebenfalls keinen Boden ( oder zumindest einen zum heraus nehmen). Einen Lenzstopfen möchte ich auch noch einbauen, hierzu muss ich allerdings im Heck noch einen "Trichter" hinlaminieren, damit das Wasser aus den äußeren Kielen beim Slippen in den Mittelkiel fließen kann.
> 
> Hört sich alles schlüssig an!
> ...



Diesen musst du auf jeden Fall ausfüllen, wenn du dort mit Epoxid arbeitest, kannst du z.b. mit Styrodur ö.ä. unterfüttern.
Wenn du mit Polyersther arbeitest, scheidet dies aus, da muss dann Holz z.b. her.
Ein Verdickungsmittel, bestenfalls noch Faserschnippsel, wirst du in jedem Fall brauchen, um die harten Konturen auszugleichen und dir spachtelfähiges Material zu mischen
Aber bei den Rundungen im Bug, diese mit Holz aufzufüllen, ist dies schon fast Kunstschreinerei?
Eventuell dünne Siebdruckleisen, die sich anlegen lassen, nehmen?

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

Guck mal, vielleicht findeste da Tipps bei den Boots-Bastlern:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260742
oder :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=292194


----------



## dschinges (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

Hallo, ich habe auch ein altes Mopres als Angebot umgebaut, allerdings die 4,50 m Länge Version! Das Boot liegt super stabil im Wasser und ist extrem kippstabil. Trotz des geringen Freibords hatte ich bisher nie Probleme mit dem Boot. Ich war damit schon auf Weser, Bodden und Ostsee ...klar ein bißchen nass wird man bei voller Fahrt aber ich habe mich immer sehr sicher gefühlt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

Das sieht aber schon schick aus aufm Foto!!

Vielleicht kannste noch ein paar Ausbautipps für den Kollegen beisteuern??


----------



## Oslo81 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

Ich kann dir nur zustimmen, das Boot sieht ja genial aus. Bei dir ist noch die komplette Bordwand vorhanden.  Diese wurde von meinem Vorbesitzer abgetrennt. Hast du Klappen auf deiner Plattform. Sind diese bei dir wasserdicht?


----------



## Oslo81 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

Über Ausbau Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar, da dies mein erstes Boot ist und ich eigentlich noch gar keine Erfahrung vom Boot fahren habe. Leider kann ich immer nur abends an dem Boot herum basteln. Da mir die Zeit.  Allerdings habe ich vor nächstes Frühjahr fertig zu sein.


----------



## nostradamus (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

hi,
bin auch gerade dabei mein boot fertig zu machen und daher bin ich gerade recht gut drin in der materie! 

Klappe
solltest du machen! Arbeit, aber es lohnt sich! 

Deck und alu
immer so eine sache! Grundsätzlich schön, aber um stabilität zu schaffen muss es recht dick sein. 

mach dir mal gedanken was du an leitungen verlegen musst! 

mario


----------



## Oslo81 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

Sind Deine Klappen wasserdicht?
Durch die Aluprofilkonstruktion und das vernieten der Bleche mit Ihr, erhoffe ich mir eine ziemliche Stabilität.
Hast Du mir vielleicht ein paar Bilder von Deiner Konstruktion?

Gruß

Oslo

Sollte ich hierfür vielleicht einen neues Thema eröffnen?


----------



## nostradamus (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

Hi,
wie stark ist das Alu, was du liegen hast? 

Mario


----------



## Oslo81 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

Ich habe Vierkantprofile, 20 x 30 mm 2 mm stark.


----------



## nostradamus (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

rede nicht über die profile, sondern eher über die platte! 

ich habe z.b. für die kisten Vierkantrohr 20x20x1,5mm genutzt und ansonsten bin ich größer gegangen.


----------



## Oslo81 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

Bei den Riffelblechplatten handelt es sich um 2,5 mm Alu, dieses werde ich mit der Alukonstruktion vernieten. So erhoffe ich mir eine zusätzliche Festigkeit. 
Zwar wird das Ganze nicht wasserdicht, aber ich kann das Tropfwasser ja durch den Lenzstopfen wieder ablassen.


----------



## Oslo81 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

Bei den Riffelblechplatten handelt es sich um 2,5 mm Alu, dieses werde ich mit der Alukonstruktion vernieten. So erhoffe ich mir eine zusätzliche Festigkeit. 
Zwar wird das Ganze nicht wasserdicht, aber ich kann das Tropfwasser ja durch den Lenzstopfen wieder ablassen.


----------



## nostradamus (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

welchen abstand willst du bei der unterkomstruktion wählen?


----------



## Oslo81 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

Ca alle 30 cm möchte ich ein Profil setzen und das ganze soll dann im Schnitt wie ein Trapez aussehen ( im Bereich der Plattform), anschließen wird es miteinander vernietet und mit Sikaflex seitlich an die Bordwand geklebt.
Danach werden der Länge nach noch die Trapeze mit Profilen vernietet ( wie bei einem Überrollkäfig).


----------



## nostradamus (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

so mal gemessen. habe 3 mm alu, darunter siebdruckplatte mit 1,5cm und unterkonstruktion mit einem abstand von rund 30cm....


----------



## Oslo81 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> so mal gemessen. habe 3 mm alu, darunter siebdruckplatte mit 1,5cm und unterkonstruktion mit einem abstand von rund 30cm....



Wieso hast du über der Siebdruckplatte dann noch Alu? Meinst Du die Aluplatte reicht alleine?


----------



## nostradamus (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

weil ich die aluplatte noch hatte und die sieht geil aus ....

ich glaube, dass es eng wird! Ich würde noch eine dünne siebdruckplatte drunter setzen und gut ist! Sicher ist sicher! 

Wie sehen es die anderen?


----------



## Oslo81 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Ratschläge. Ich glaube es gibt noch viel zu tun. 

Gruß

Oslo


----------



## nostradamus (26. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

was willst du an elektronischen instalationen machen?


----------



## Oslo81 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> was willst du an elektronischen instalationen machen?



Ein paar Gedanken habe ich mir schon gemacht. Vorne im Boot sollen zwei Batterien untergebracht werden.  Vorbereitungen für das Echolot und Signallichter sollen vorhanden sein. Ein paar Zigaretten Anzünder,  sowie vielleicht ein Radio.   Ich dachte mir ich wegen zwei vierziger HT Rohre als Leerrohre rein.  Den E-Motor würde ich dann mit einer  Steckverbindung anstecken.


----------



## nostradamus (26. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

hi,
hört sich gut an! ich würde es bereits jetzt planen was man will/braucht und dann anangen die Sachen zu kaufen! So wenig ist es nicht was du plannst! Hast du ahnung von elektrik?  

mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

Was treibt euch an, Materialien wild zu mischen?

Gfk wird mit der Siebdruckplatte keine dauerhafte Verbindung eingehen.

Die Verwendung von Sperrholz und polyesterharz wäre sinnvoller und im Endeffekt wahrscheinlich auch leichter.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

Ich würde definitiv keine mit Sikaflex eingeklebte Unterkonstruktion aus Aluprofilen bauen!
Das kann man bei einem Alurumpf machen, wo dann an den entscheidenden Stellen noch ein paar Nieten für eine Verbindung sorgen.
Beim GFK Rumpf wird es keine versteifende Wirkung haben, es besteht ja durch die Verklebung nicht mal eine feste Verbindung.
Beim GFK Rumpf gehört da ein Unterbau in Form von 2-3 Spanten aus Bootsperrholz rein und diese fest einlaminiert.
Dies versteift auch den Rumpf!
Wobei man in dem Fall hier, auf Wasserdurchläufe und zwar in allen drei Rümpfen achten sollte!
Auf diese einlaminierten Spanten kann man dann auflegen was man will, also Riffelblech, oder auch Siebdruckplatten welche dann mit Teppich beklebt werden.
Dieses Riffelblech muss man auch mögen, ich finde es furchtbar als Bootsboden, aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden?

Jürgen


----------



## nostradamus (26. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

hi Frank,
in meinem fall handelt es sich um ein Aluboot... . 

Ansonsten kann man an  vielen stellen lesen, dass sperrholz nichts im bootsbau zu suchen hat. allerdings kann man auch an  vielen stellen was anderes lesen!


----------



## Taxidermist (26. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> . .
> Ansonsten kann man an  vielen stellen lesen, dass sperrholz nichts im bootsbau zu suchen hat. allerdings kann man auch an  vielen stellen was anderes lesen!



Seltsam, das immer noch GFK Rumpf und Bodenkonstruktionen aus Bootssperrholz gebaut werden und zwar bei neuen Booten, frisch aus der Werft!

Man sollte sich natürlich mit den Arbeitschritten auskennen, so auch einzubauendes Holz entsprechend mit G4 vorbehandeln.
Ein bisschen Laminieren sollte man auch noch drauf haben, also keine Stellen einbauen, wo ein Wasserkontakt schon vor gegeben ist!

Hier einiges zum Restaurieren von alten GFK Rümpfen.
Der Einbau einer Spante unter Punkt 7:
https://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=29259

Jürgen


----------



## nostradamus (26. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

Bootssperrholz ist auch was anderes! Hier war ja von normalem Sperrholz die rede!


----------



## dschinges (26. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

Moin Moin, Umbautipps kann ich leider keine geben. Der Umbau liegt schon  ca. 6 Jahre zurück und wurde ohne einen konkreten Plan, mit einer sehr  einfachen Werzeugausstattung und dem "Restholz" vom Schwiegervater  durchgeführt 
ich würde beim nächsten Mal aber die Klappen für die Stauchfächer mit einem Zugang von oben einbauen.

..ich habe noch ein paar alte Fotos gefunden, vielleicht helfen sie um zu sehen wie man es nicht macht #h


----------



## dschinges (26. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

fotos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Bootssperrholz ist auch was anderes! Hier war ja von normalem Sperrholz die rede!



Bootssperrholz? Wohl vom Bootsbaubaum, was?

Sperrholz ist geeignet, wenn das genutzte Holz möglichst lange gegen Rott und Fäulnis beständig ist, und die Verleimung wasserbeständig ausgeführt wurde. Das erkennt man z.B an der KENNZEICHNUNG AW 100.

Der von Jürgen genannte Link ist wirklich sehr empfehlenswert und die Informationen sind in der Regel sehr fundiert. Aber auch hier im Forums sind ja bereits einige Gfk Boot Reparaturen beschrieben.

Für ein Aluboot ist Kleben natürlich eine gute Alternative,  aber bei Gfk wirdie es keine Verstärkung der Struktur herbeiführen.


----------



## Oslo81 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

Vielen Dank für Eure Anregungen und Tipps, werde jetzt doch auf eine Holzkonstruktion umschwenken.
Alles schön einlaminieren.

Holz ist einfach auch gut zu verarbeiten. 

Gruß

Oslo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

Wenn du die Kosten gering halten möchtest kannst du Seekiefer Aw 100 verwenden. Schön mit G4  grundieren haftet auch Polyesterharz gut und das Holz ist zusätzlich gut gegen Feuchtigkeit geschützt.


----------



## Oslo81 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn du die Kosten gering halten möchtest kannst du Seekiefer Aw 100 verwenden. Schön mit G4  grundieren haftet auch Polyesterharz gut und das Holz ist zusätzlich gut gegen Feuchtigkeit geschützt.



Ich hätte das Holz, mit einer dicken Schicht Harz eingepinselt. Und die Oberfläche nochmal laminiert. Blöde Frage: Was ist G4?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Bordwand erhöhen? Oder reicht das?*

Habe dir mal den Linken angefügt , Sorry der Link funktioniert nicht. Suche bitte  G4 Vosschemie, da findest du weitere Infoos zu.  Ich würde die Verwendung empfehlen.


----------

